# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Garmin epix, smartwatch, Garmin Ltd., Schaffhausen, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Garmin Ltd.

buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/146065

----------


## Airicist

Garmin epix™: The Color Map you Wear on Your Wrist 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> epix, the first-of-its-kind GPS mapping watch, provides unprecedented, high-resolution, color, touchscreen GPS/GLONASS mapping. You can get all the functions of a Garmin ABC (altimeter, barometer, compass) device plus the full-color maps that let you not only track where you’ve been, but also let you plan for what’s ahead – all on your wrist.

----------

